# R.I.P Toby the Water Dragon



## ReptileGirl91 (Sep 1, 2011)

I got this guy when doing work ex about 4 years ago.
Without him i wouldn't have such a strong interest in reptiles, He managed to change so many things and effect many people without even realising it.
I'm gonna miss him(well actually her) for ever.
Rest In Peace Lil man :'(


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

m so sorry to hear of your loss to a great freind an company who touched your heart my thoughts are with you

debz

R.I.P Toby for ever in memory x


----------

